# Solved: laptop keeps losing wireless connection



## crazymomof2 (Jan 14, 2004)

please help....my laptop keep losing connection.
It will only stay connected a few minutes at a time.
I have to restart for it to reconnect.
Please help me

Stacy


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Interference from your 2.4Ghz cordless phone.

If this shot in the dark missed, please tell us about your adaptor (ethernet? wireless USB? PCMCIA wireless? etc.), OS, network, whether you have other computers connected that don't lose connection, and anything else that might help us understand your equipment and situation.
Terry


----------



## dbldare (Nov 30, 2005)

crazymom,

I had this same issue with one of my laptops. Are you running Windows XP? If so is it Service Pack 1 or 2? Service Pack 2 does a much better job of "holding" a wireless signal. One of the main issues that I've found with Windows and third party software (for wireless connections - ie Linksys, D-Link) is that they seem to fight (conflict) with each other. There is a work around for this that I use and it works 100% of the time (for me at least). As TerryNet stated, give us a bit more information about your set-up, and I'll be able to see if it will work for you. It's not a "geeky" work around either, actually it's pretty simple.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to either use the Windows Zero Wireless Configuration utility or the software that came with the wireless adapter. If you have both enabled, a frequent issue is disconnections every few minutes.

Please tell us the make/model of the laptop, what kind of wireless adapter you have, and the version/patch level of Windows. Is the wireless capability built-in to the laptop?


----------



## crazymomof2 (Jan 14, 2004)

It's a Gateway 7210GX, Linksys Wireless-G 2.4, 
Windows XP Version 2002 Service pack 2
802.11g Built in wireless

Thank You


----------



## dbldare (Nov 30, 2005)

crazymom,

I assume that the Linksys-G 2.4 you are referring to is the PCMCIA version that slides into the side of your computer.?.? If so, I suggest something simular to what JohnWill was referring to. I'm not sure what your computer knowledge is, but let's give 'er a try.

There's a couple of ways to take care of this. The most effective way (at least for my experiences) is to uninstall the software that came with the Linksys Card through the "Add/Remove" programs. And also to uninstall the Hardware from your "Device Manager" (it needs to be plugged in to do this). After you've done all that, pull out the card from your computer and reboot. When all is "normal" and booted-up, put in the CD that came with the card. Windows will bring up the "Set-up" screen from the CD. Exit out of that screen so you are back to your desktop. Plug in your card and Let Windows tell you all about the new hardware that it's trying to install. When/If it asks for the drivers to install, just direct it to your CD. It will install the drivers, but NOT the software that runs the card itself. This will "force" Windows to control the wireless conection.

The other way to accomplish this is easier, but I still have some probs with it from time to time. Follow these steps:
Click Start-> My Computer-> ->My Network Places (On left side of screen)-> View Network connections (again on left of screen) -> DOUBLE Click on your wireless connection icon -> Click properties -> Wireless Networks -> and "toggle" the Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings check box. It's probably not checked if you've installed the Linksys software. When you check it, that will tell Windows to run the wireless connections.

Hope that didn't confuse you too much,
Mike


----------



## crazymomof2 (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike,

My Linksys-G is not the PCMCIA version. It's a 4 port router.
The Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings is checked.

Could this be a security thing? My wireless network was never secured and suddenly it is and nothing I do will change that. Is there any way I can delete the connections and start over?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If your network is secured, that's coming from the router end, so you'll need to configure it there.


----------



## dbldare (Nov 30, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> If your network is secured, that's coming from the router end, so you'll need to configure it there.


I agree that the security is coming from the router end and she would have to set that up from there, but would security make her peridocally lose the connection? I've never seen that happen, so that's new to me. Although, rebooting sounds like it's an ip issue. When she reboots, it's "renewing" her ip, and that could be why she's able to log back on at that time. Maybe the DHCP ip lease is set WWAAYY too low?.?.? huuummmm...?

Crazymom,

If you want we can try resetting the router to it's original state (like the day you bought it - NO SECURITY).

Mike


----------



## crazymomof2 (Jan 14, 2004)

that is what I just did and everything seems to be working good. Thank you for all your help.

Stacy


----------

